# My Last Contribution to Wounded Warriors



## fmdog44 (Jan 25, 2020)

Just received a skimpy, small blanket more suited for a small pet from the Wounded Warriors Charity for money sent. I look at the label and it reads, *Made in China*". Isn't China the communist giant that killed American fighting troops during the Korean War?! Isn't China the greatest threat to our allies in the Pacific region? No more money from me. They are going to hear from me.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Just received a skimpy, small blanket more suited for a small pet from the Wounded Warriors Charity for money sent. I look at the label and it reads, *Made in China*". Isn't China the communist giant that killed American fighting troops during the Korean War?! Isn't China the greatest threat to our allies in the Pacific region? No more money from me. They are going to hear from me.



*I'm glad you posted this,it's a disgrace to our Veterans. Really thank you for letting us know.*


----------



## Marlene (Jan 25, 2020)

Homes for Our Troops  is rated as a good charity for veterans.  

https://www.hfotusa.org/top-rated-v...A37uOfH2BpF4qETjHPEaI1QdgKb5OSYhoCcggQAvD_BwE


----------



## win231 (Jan 25, 2020)

Wow, I thought everybody already knew what a scam those "charities" are.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 25, 2020)

I guess I see it a little differently, I get upset when charities waste my donation by giving me gifts instead of spending the money I contribute on the cause that they are promoting.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 25, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Just received a skimpy, small blanket more suited for a small pet from the Wounded Warriors Charity for money sent. I look at the label and it reads, *Made in China*". Isn't China the communist giant that killed American fighting troops during the Korean War?! Isn't China the greatest threat to our allies in the Pacific region? No more money from me. They are going to hear from me.



The "Wounded Warriors Project" was reported as a scam as far back as 2016.  Their primary objective seems to be spending lavishly on their executives and staff. 

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/cbs-news-investigates-wounded-warrior-project-spending/


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 25, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I guess I see it a little differently, I get upset when charities waste my donation by giving me gifts instead of spending the money I contribute on the cause that they are promoting.


A children's hospital commercial states clearly "If you don't want the blanket please indicate so." Now I wonder what exactly the Wounded Warrior Project actually does for our vets.


----------



## win231 (Jan 25, 2020)

"Charities" that are advertised to benefit wounded war veterans and children with birth defects attract the gullible because you're supposed to feel warm & fuzzy about donating.  That's how they could afford to put on the MDA Telethon each year.  (Note all the "cures" they found - from the billions they took in???)  People just don't want to believe the truth - which is they're rewarding scam artists when they donate.
The advertising technique is what's known as "The Hourglass Method."  Your heart fills up while your brain empties.


----------



## oldman (Jan 26, 2020)

When WWP first started, they really did benefit Veterans coming back from the wars in the mid-East. As they grew and grew and took in more and more money, they have lost their way. It’s sad how charities turn from doing good to becoming self benefiting.


----------



## win231 (Jan 26, 2020)

oldman said:


> When WWP first started, they really did benefit Veterans coming back from the wars in the mid-East. As they grew and grew and took in more and more money, they have lost their way. It’s sad how charities turn from doing good to becoming self benefiting.


Somebody's gotta pay the bills, somebody's gotta pay (big) salaries, somebody's gotta profit.  Very little--if any--money goes to the cause.  Goes for any "charity."


----------



## StarSong (Jan 27, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I guess I see it a little differently, I get upset when charities waste my donation by giving me gifts instead of spending the money I contribute on the cause that they are promoting.


I completely agree.  It also disturbs me to get endless mailings asking for more donations.  I swear, some of these charities spend more on printing and postage than they received from me in the first place.  Doctors Without Borders was the worst offender.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 27, 2020)

I send my military donations to The Navy Marine Corps Relief. They have been around for many decades and have a solid reputation. During my 31 years in the Navy, I saw their good works on a regular basis.
All these new pop-up military charities are highly suspect as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I completely agree.  It also disturbs me to get endless mailings asking for more donations.  I swear, some of these charities spend more on printing and postage than they received from me in the first place.  Doctors Without Borders was the worst offender.


Luckily I have not got any of those mailing lists!!


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 27, 2020)

win231 said:


> Somebody's gotta pay the bills, somebody's gotta pay (big) salaries, somebody's gotta profit.  Very little--if any--money goes to the cause.  Goes for any "charity."


There are websites that examine how much money actually goes to the named recipients and some charities are honest about their claims. I am very pissed that WWP is not one of them.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I completely agree.  It also disturbs me to *get endless mailings asking for more donations*.  I swear, some of these charities spend more on printing and postage than they received from me in the first place.  Doctors Without Borders was the worst offender.


Once they reach a certain number of donators, they sell the list.


----------



## Leann (Jan 29, 2020)

I am so disappointed by this. I supported Wounded Warriors to honor my Dad who was 100% disabled in WWII. I had investigated the charity early on and didn't find any red flags. But I didn't continue to check on them as I sent them donations. They won't be receiving any more money from me.


----------



## Linda Doc (Jan 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> Wow, I thought everybody already knew what a scam those "charities" are.


What other charities would you consider as scams? I'd like to avoid them.


----------



## Linda Doc (Jan 29, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Once they reach a certain number of donators, they sell the list.


Yes, this happened to my co-worker. She was incensed that they sold her information.


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2020)

Linda Doc said:


> What other charities would you consider as scams? I'd like to avoid them.


ALL charities have big expenses & employees to pay.  The bigger the charity, the bigger the expenses are & the less money left for the "cause."  The reality is, charities help only those that run it.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 29, 2020)

win231 said:


> ALL charities have big expenses & employees to pay.  The bigger the charity, the bigger the expenses are & the less money left for the "cause."  The reality is, charities help only those that run it.


Win231, your brush strikes me as a little bit on the broad side. It is true that many charities are overly generous to themselves. But consider a charity like the Salvation Army which is impeccable in the way they handle donations. There are others as well that spend money like their donors intended.

I have found that Charity Navigator does a good job of evaluating charities and I use it when contemplating a donation. They will identify the "bad actors", and there are many.  

https://www.charitynavigator.org/
I cut way back on my donations to the Red Cross when I learned how much they pay the head of their organization. (I also didn't like it when they sent me a bill for $100 for being a volunteer. That took some real BRASS. Unfortunately, the Red Cross is often the only game in town when it comes to some big disasters.


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2020)

Once money leaves your hands, you have no way of knowing where it will go or how it will be spent.  You are simply trusting a group of total strangers with money.  That's where the warm & fuzzy issue comes in - wounded veterans, crippled children, etc.  That's what creates that "Hourglass Effect;" your heart fills up while your brain empties.
If you met a stranger on the street & they asked for a donation to some worthy cause, you would never give them any money because your common sense would tell you not to.  Not much different with a charity, except it's anonymous.
Similar:  We see someone holding up a sign: "Have Four Kids, Homeless, God Bless."  News investigators followed these people after their day of panhandling & videotaped them getting into a $50,000.00 SUV.  When questioned, they shove their kids into their pricey SUV &....race off.
They make MORE money than working people & it's tax free.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 29, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Win231, your brush strikes me as a little bit on the broad side. It is true that many charities are overly generous to themselves. But consider a charity like the Salvation Army which is impeccable in the way they handle donations. There are others as well that spend money like their donors intended.
> 
> I have found that Charity Navigator does a good job of evaluating charities and I use it when contemplating a donation. They will identify the "bad actors", and there are many.
> 
> ...


I just looked up Wounded Warriors and it showed five pages all having different addresses.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> I just looked up Wounded Warriors and it showed five pages all having different addresses.


That doesn't come to a surprise to me.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 29, 2020)

Pecos said:


> But consider a charity like the Salvation Army which is impeccable in the way they handle donations. There are others as well that spend money like their donors intended.


I had a friend whose sister worked at a Salvation Army store.  When donations were received the manager took first dibs at the best items and then what was left was put out to sell.  My friend's sister didn't complain because she needed her job.   I still give stuff to the SA anyway.  Although I always said that if I won money I would give some to the Red Cross, now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## win231 (Jan 29, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I had a friend whose sister worked at a Salvation Army store.  When donations were received the manager took first dibs at the best items and then what was left was put out.  My friend's sister didn't complain because she needed her job.   I still give stuff to the SA anyway.  Although I always said that if I won money I would give some to the Red Cross, now I'm having second thoughts.


Yeah, people who work there always take the good stuff for themselves.  I only donate directly.  That way, I know where it went.
Several years ago, after weight loss, I was about to take my XL-size, near new $300.00 North Face coat there.  I thought better of it & gave it to a guy who sits in front of a nearby church every morning.  He started crying while he tried it on.  It fit him perfectly.
Had I left it at the Salvation Army, it would never have made it to anyone needy.


----------



## Nautilus (Jan 29, 2020)

Any extra money I have, I give to my wife.  For me, charity begins...and ends...at home.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 30, 2020)

My wife and I find it quite satisfying to send out checks to charities that actually accomplish something for our fellow human beings. Much to our surprise we have found that our frugal lifestyle has enabled us to do so and continue to save money for a "rainy" day. 

I truly feel sorry for the conditions that some people endure, whether from their own blunders, illness, or natural disasters. Donations to local food banks and shelters are particularly satisfying. We are not going to be able to "take it with us", so we might as well try to make the planet a better place. 

We are not "church people" so maybe this is our substitute.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jan 30, 2020)

I'd like to give *without* going through a charity. If there was some way to give directly to these vets. I believe for a charity to be effective 60-80% of the money has to go into programs. That sounds good until you consider how effective  is their "programs".  Do these "programs" consist of mostly staff salaries, with a $1.98 going to vets.?


----------



## DGM (Feb 1, 2020)

Check out this website.  This guy if for REAL!
https://www.garysinisefoundation.or...nise&msclkid=af507773b15513e636fd294618aab9f5


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 2, 2020)

win231 said:


> Wow, I thought everybody already knew what a scam those "charities" are.


Charity Navigator rates charities based upon how much actually goes for their causes, how much goes for administrative and marketing costs, deeming certain percentages reasonable for the latter two categories. I would not donate to a charity that did not have an excellent rating.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 2, 2020)

DGM said:


> Check out this website.  This guy if for REAL!
> https://www.garysinisefoundation.or...nise&msclkid=af507773b15513e636fd294618aab9f5


I hope he is. He and I grew up in the same town. He lived about 7 or 8 houses from me.


----------



## rgp (Feb 3, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Just received a skimpy, small blanket more suited for a small pet from the Wounded Warriors Charity for money sent. I look at the label and it reads, *Made in China*". Isn't China the communist giant that killed American fighting troops during the Korean War?! Isn't China the greatest threat to our allies in the Pacific region? No more money from me. They are going to hear from me.




  Strange isn't it? The same country that allowed our planes from "Doolittles Raiders" to land in their country , after the Tokyo raid.

 As for the charities , I pretty much gave up on all of them , including the animal charities.

 For now, the only one left that I do support is Matthew 25 Ministries ..... & I watch them very closely. First sign of anything hinky & that will stop as well.


----------



## DGM (Feb 8, 2020)

Here is a follow up to the post I made about Gary Sinese and the work he does for vets:  https://abc7.com/society/gary-sinis...8As62uo9ZRXjDllWuFm1_X5GNEvPQCg13vBiDr1lZg8Ps


----------



## Catlady (Feb 8, 2020)

Actor Robert Conrad just died today, he would have been 85 on March 1.  In lieu of flowers, they want donations to Wounded Warriors.  

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/robert-conrad-star-television-series-215550139.html


----------



## win231 (Feb 8, 2020)

Catlady said:


> Actor Robert Conrad just died today, he would have been 85 on March 1.  In lieu of flowers, they want donations to Wounded Warriors.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/robert-conrad-star-television-series-215550139.html


Never let a death go to waste when they can profit from it.


----------

